

How WikiLeaks has changed today's media - bchjam
http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/europe/06/10/wikileaks.journalism/

======
kefs
@wikileaks tweet regarding tonight's piece on CNN..

<https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/79662853447094272>

~~~
MaxGabriel
What is CNN's motive for not talking about this, as implied by the 'what you
won't see' language? I haven't seen the documentary so I don't know what
stance they take, but the article linked to didn't sound like it was trying to
attack Wikileaks such that it would withhold that kind of information.

------
wccrawford
"Assange is looking increasingly like he is out of secrets and out of moves."

... You could say the same thing about every journalist after every article or
news story.

